# Casques Bluetooth sur Ipad



## captniko (6 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je viens de remplacer mon ancestrale lecteur de DVD portable par un Ipad pour un peu occuper les enfants lors des longs trajets. Le seul petit bémol, c'est le son, doù ma question:

Est-il possible de jumelé via le bluetooth 2 casques identiques et l'ipad ?

En vous remerciant par avance de vos retour,

Captniko


----------



## captniko (7 Décembre 2011)

Après prise de contact avec le SAV Apple et son service technique, ils se trouve que ce n'est pas possible de la faire directement depuis l'iPad.
La solution qu'il m'ont proposé est celle-ci.

J'ai demandé au service commercial de Beewi si cela était compatible avec l'iPad...

Réponse à suivre.

Voici la réponse de BeeWi:
_[FONT=&quot]Cher monsieur,[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Le BBX202A0 est compatible avec tous les produits audio munis d&#8217;une prise jack 3.5mm. [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot](Le bluetooth de votre iPad 2 ne sera pas utilisé car c&#8217;est celui du BBX inclus qui diffusera sur 2 casques)[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Votre iPad 2 est donc bien compatible.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]
Bien cordialement[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]BeeWi[/FONT]_

Donc pour moi c'est parfait.

En espérant en avoir aidé quelques uns...


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Décembre 2011)

Il semblerait cependant (à lire certains commentaires) qu'il y ait un déphasage entre le direct et le casque.
Si cela n'a pas trop de conséquences sur de la musique (fermer le son direct) je pense que ce doit être un problème avec la visio d'un film ou d'une vidéo...
D'autres avis ?


----------



## Azergoth (7 Décembre 2011)

Si non, si c'est pour en voiture, tu prends un casque filaire et un diviseur... et hop  pas de piles, plus d'autonomie, pas de soucis 

(et pour ceux que ça dérangerait, pas de méchantes mauvais ondes :mouais: )


----------

